# In Loving Memory of Oreo Duckling 5-5-97 to 4-1-10



## luckyducky09 (Mar 23, 2010)

When I first joined this site, I decided to hold off introducing my cats in the "Meet my Kitty" section because in the back of my mind, I had this horrible feeling I'd be introducing one of them here. That feeling was proven correct today.

With my mother at her side, Oreo died shortly after midnight this morning, purring until the very end. 

She joins her brother, Nicky, who died October 17, 2007.

I'd like to share the final photos of Ore, taken on Sunday when my god-sister stopped by for dinner with her 5 month old son. They describe her personality perfectly and despite the pain of losing her, today they still bring a smile to my face. 

Is It Safe?

Oreo decided to sniff Mark's (the baby's) butt in order to determine if he was okay. Aparently, my nephew looks like a cat to her.


She always had to greet everyone that came into "her" house. 


Despite being sick, Ore didn't even mind when the baby decided to pull on her ear. She remained very friendly, just purring away 


While tonight my house feels empty without her, I'm relieved to see her suffering has ended. Watching her go from 26 lbs to under ten has been very difficult, I'm glad she can finally rest now.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What a truly sweet kitty she must have been! And beautiful too. She must have been very happy with her life in your home and you gave her the best. Rest in peace sweet Oreo.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oreo was a beautiful kitty, inside and out. I am sorry that she had to pass over the Bridge.

Godspeed little one.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I've been praying for Oreo, and so sorry to know that she's gone. I'm so sorry. I know you tried everything possible to save her. She was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

so sorry for your lost. RIP Oreo Duckling.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You could tell from the pictures Oreo felt like one of the family.
What a beautiful tuxedo he was! Im so sorry for your loss. He 
had love right to the end. He'll be waiting for you on the other 
side! May all the wonderful memories of him comfort you.


----------



## luckyducky09 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd like to thank *katlover13 leazie nicolee LilRed and Mitts & Tess* for your wonderful comments and kind words. 

A special thanks to *Jeanie* for helping me prior to Ore's passing and for keeping her in your prayers. It meant a lot to me.

Sorry it took me so long to respond, I just couldn't bare to bring myself back here for several days after Orie died.


----------

